# Craftsman Rider mower



## livn_large13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Craftsman Riding mower 24727020 tire bearing/grease fitting for the front tires - orig piece is 1 part, but the replacement part is in at least 2 peices that do not seem to match? I was able to purchase 737-0211A grease fitting and 741-0353 flange bearing but the fitting is still 1/5 of an inch smaller than the original and I would essentially have to drill a hole in the flange and insert the grease fitting. Or, is there another washer that I need to purchase that would hold the grease fitting in place? If that were the case it would seem like the grease fitting could easily slip out between the bearing and washer. Picture attached - any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

No pic.


----------



## gh_craftsman (Jun 20, 2013)

I have craftsman riding mower Model #917272950 Craftsman Tractor, I can not get to start or engine to turn, replaced battery, and yesterday I replaced Solenoid and it started right up, but after about a minute, it turned off and went back to getting a clicking sound when I turn the key!
help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

gh_craftsman said:


> I have craftsman riding mower Model #917272950 Craftsman Tractor, I can not get to start or engine to turn, replaced battery, and yesterday I replaced Solenoid and it started right up, but after about a minute, it turned off and went back to getting a clicking sound when I turn the key!
> help!




Sounds like a bad safety switch, or a bad connection in the hot, or ground. Check your frame ground, and your battery terminals also check for corrosion on the cable ends.


----------



## letscallthehogs (Jun 26, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Sounds like a bad safety switch, or a bad connection in the hot, or ground. Check your frame ground, and your battery terminals also check for corrosion on the cable ends.


I have the same problem, did the same thing! My batteeyruns down if I do not disconnect it after each use. I replaced battery, solenoid, and it ran like a champ, till I turned it off. It did not start again. Dead! Where is the ground wire, on the frame?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

letscallthehogs said:


> I have the same problem, did the same thing! My batteeyruns down if I do not disconnect it after each use. I replaced battery, solenoid, and it ran like a champ, till I turned it off. It did not start again. Dead! Where is the ground wire, on the frame?




You have a bad voltage regulator.


----------



## letscallthehogs (Jun 26, 2013)

I can not find a voltage regular on my electrical sematic. My model # 917272350.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

letscallthehogs said:


> I can not find a voltage regular on my electrical sematic. My model # 917272350.




For some reason they dont list it with the electrical my manual shows mine in the back of the manual with the flywheel, and engine parts.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You have a charge diode that is "leaking" through.
For a cheap replacement-
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062591


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> You have a charge diode that is "leaking" through.
> For a cheap replacement-
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062591




If his is newer like mine the diode is built into the VR.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Well, it's not-
Even some BRAND NEW tractors (basically without an electric PTO) still use a charge diode and not a VR.
Simply looking at the schematic tells you what type of charge system it has.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Well, it's not-
> Even some BRAND NEW tractors (basically without an electric PTO) still use a charge diode and not a VR.
> Simply looking at the schematic tells you what type of charge system it has.




Yep on the L-head engines with the diode, and no VR keeps the power from draining back from the battery. I see what your saying now I didnt realize he had a single cylinder engine. I have bought the diodes like you posted as well, and they work just fine.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

L head has nothing to do with it.
Look at a 917.271832
OHV V Twin- Charge diode.

IF the only electrical load is the fuel solenoid & battery charging, it probably has the 3 AMP DC + 5 AMP AC lighting system.

OOPS! That's an opposed twin-
Try a 917.272442


----------



## letscallthehogs (Jun 26, 2013)

Where is this diode?? I looked all around the engine today, but only found the 20 amp fuse!


----------



## letscallthehogs (Jun 26, 2013)

A friend said it could be the refractor or regulator?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Refractor? Better ignore that "friend"!

The diode is a "lump" in the Red wire coming from under the shroud,


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> L head has nothing to do with it.
> Look at a 917.271832
> OHV V Twin- Charge diode.
> 
> IF the only electrical load is the fuel solenoid & battery charging, it probably has the 3 AMP DC + 5 AMP AC lighting system.





So is that on the models with a manual pto?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Well, if it had an electric clutch/PTO that means the only electrical load wouldn't JUST be charging & fuel solenoid would it?

I have seen a few models with an electric clutch that still used just a charge diode, but not many.
I "think" they were pre fuel solenoid.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Well, if it had an electric clutch/PTO that means the only electrical load wouldn't JUST be charging & fuel solenoid would it?
> 
> I have seen a few models with an electric clutch that still used just a charge diode, but not many.
> I "think" they were pre fuel solenoid.




Ok. I see I learned something new today.


----------

